# Forentreffen 25.09.10 in 76473 Iffezheim



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

Da Markus ja jetzt seine Pflicht (Kür  ) erfüllt hat, bin jetzt wieder ich dran. 
Das Treffen Findet wie schon geschrieben statt:
Wann? 25.09.10
Wo?    76473 Iffezheim (Mein Google-Map-Flag ist genau auf den Grill gesetzt.) 
Essensfragen u.s.w. werden wir demnächst mal noch im Chat ausdiskutieren.
Je nach Teilnehmerzahl werd ich dann noch ein großes Zelt zum Übernachten besorgen. (Die Einzelbetten sind leider alle schon Reserviert.  )
Schlafsack , Durst, Hunger und gute Laune müsst Ihr aber selbst mitbringen.

Wer kommen möchte, kann hier ja mal posten, oder P.N. an mich.
Bis jetzt Angemeldet sind: (Noch nicht sicher = ?)

Berx
Nade
Bernard?
dalbi + dalbine
AUDSUPERUSER + AUDSUPERUSERIN
PLC-Gundula
Pizza
Puzzlefreak
Meinereiner
(Mit viel glück kommt Markus wieder kurz vorbei.  )?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Pizza (21 Juni 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> ...
> Schlafsack , Durst, Hunger und gute Laune müsst Ihr aber selbst mitbringen.
> ...


Durst, Hunger und gute Laune mitbringen sollte kein Problem sein.

Die Penntüte hab ich letztes Jahr in weiser Voraussicht als Platzreservierung mal liegen lassen. 

Lässt Du wieder extra Bier für uns brauen? :sm24:


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Juni 2010)

Pizza schrieb:


> Lässt Du wieder extra Bier für uns brauen? :sm24:



Ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 Juni 2010)

Uni geh doch mal her und sprich mit Markus, ob er diesen Thread am obern Ende befestigt.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Juni 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Uni geh doch mal her und sprich mit Markus, ob er diesen Thread am obern Ende befestigt.



Ich hab ich schon per p.n. (kurz) gefragt, ob er das machen könnte.
Vermutlich ist er noch mit dem Überhitzten bierbotter beschäftigt...
ODER
Der Bierbotter funktioniert, und er kommt mit dem leertrinken nicht mehr nach... *ROFL*

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Markus, wenn du hilfe brauchst beim leertrinken, meine Telefonnummer hast du ja.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (6 Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen.

Sind ja jetzt schon 10 Leute (unverbindlich) angemeldet. 
Wenn´s über 100 werden, müssen wir evtl einen anderen Platz suchen. 
Zu Essen Gibt´s auf alle Fälle wieder Gegrilltes Tier. 
Trinken Überlege ich noch Folgendes:
Spezialbräu vom letzten jahr
Duff-Beer
Guinness

Musik bin ich grad mit Angus am telefonieren, der ist da vllt gerade auf Tournee. (Axl Rose zickt noch ein bisschen rum, der will nicht in Originalbesetzung spielen, aber ich bleibe dran!)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Pizza (8 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Trinken Überlege ich noch Folgendes:
> Spezialbräu vom letzten jahr
> Duff-Beer
> Guinness


 
OK ist genehmigt.:sm19:
In dieser vorgeschlagenen Reihenfolge? Oder wild durcheinander? Oder jeder wie er kann?


----------



## Pizza (22 August 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Bis jetzt Angemeldet sind:
> 
> *Paule*
> *Bernard*
> ...



was ist mit Bernardine und Pauline ?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 August 2010)

Hi zusammen

Bernard kann dann mit dem Bierbotter kuscheln. 
(Markus, hast du die Namensrechte auf Bierbotter?)
Falls ja, gibt´s einen Grillbotter, oder eben halt einen Kuschelbotter. 
Wenn alle Stricke reissen, stell ich 2 hin, dann hat Paule auch ein Kukalinchen.

Bisherige Planungen:
Grill, Totes Tier, Heiss.
Bier, Fass, Durchlaufkühler Kalt.
Besichtigung im Grössten SPS-Gebrauchtteilemarkt in Iffezheim 
Schlafen, Penntüte, Zelt

btw: Ich nehme auch gerne noch weitere Anmeldungen an! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 September 2010)

Kleines Update:

Da ich das jetzt schon mehrmals im Chat gefragt wurde...
Platz für Zelte/Autos/Wohnmobile ist ausreichend vorhanden!
Unkostenbeitrag wird sich wohl wie im letzten jahr bei ca. 20-25 Euro befinden. (Essen, Trinken... all Inclusive!)
Sind ja jetzt schon 9 Teilnehmer fest angemeldet!
Anmeldeschluss ist 1 Woche vorher!
Dürfen sich aber gerne noch weitere "mehr oder weniger Perfekte  " Baden-Württemberger und natürlich auch andere Bundesländerbewohner anmelden! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (5 September 2010)

heihei635241 schrieb:


> All eight divisions square off in a single elimination tournament that will eventually crown a champion.Which division has the most talent? Team up with your fellow fans from the Falcons, Saints, and anyone man — or woman –  nfl jersey  enough to call themselves a Bucs fan. Your votes will decide.Your support got Ryan Kalil on the team, and now it’s time to help lift the NFC South as a whole.For fans of the NFC South, not only is it time to rise up,  nfl jerseys it’s also time to vote against the “stronger” opponents — so vote for the weaker ones — of the “weaker” (okay, less fortunate) divisions. Thus, giving the NFC South a greater advantage of going far into the playoffs and winning the championship. Because we know, ours is the best division in the League.Fansided’s NFL division championship bracket begins today.



Timo hauen wir diesem Arsch gleich aufs Maul oder erst später?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 September 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Timo hauen wir diesem Arsch gleich aufs Maul oder erst später?



Vielleicht haben wir glück, und er meldet sich noch zum treffen an... 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 September 2010)

So, jetzt noch mal ne kurze Zusammenfassung.
Zeit und Ort sind ja bekannt.
Zum Ort selbst:
Ja, das ist auf einer grünen wiese mit Grillstelle und Holzhütte. 
(Was die ganze Sache natürlich nurnoch gemütlicher macht)
Wenn´s bei den 10-12 Anmeldungen bleiben sollte (was ich ja nicht hoffe) bekomme ich wohl alle in der Hütte unter zum pennen. 
Dann sind auch alle wach, wenn sich Der oder Die erste mittags nen kaffe rauslässt... 
Gehebenenfalls dann eben noch Zelte, oder für die ganz noblen von euch, gibts hier im Ort auch Hotels, wobei ich nicht dran glaube, dass die dann noch jemand findet, nach dem Forentreffen...  (Falls Hotel gewünscht, bitte direkt bei mir anfragen!)
Essen Besorge ich tote tiere in verschiedenen variationen, damit dem grill nicht langweilig wird. :-D
Bier wird wieder extra für unser Treffen Gebraut. 
Musik verhandle ich gerade noch mit AC/DC und Guns ´n Roses. Axl weigert sich allerdings immer noch, mit Slash nochmal eine Bühne zu betreten... wenns daran liegt, gibts keine Bühne, dann sollen die auf dem Rasen Spielen!  
Feuerwerk wurde dieses Jahr genehmigt, das geht also klar. 

Ich hoffe ja, dass ich somit sämtliche Klarheiten beseitigt habe...

Würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich die 2 verbleibenden Fragezeichen aus der Teilnehmer(innen)liste entfernen könnte, und noch ein paar weitere leute zum Treffen kommen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 September 2010)

Wir sind jetzt im Chat gerade noch auf eine andere Idee gekommen...
Besichtigung des Grössten SPS-Gebrauchtteilemarkt in Iffezheim ist fix.
Könnte aber noch das Rheinkraftwerk Iffezheim zum Besichtigen anbieten...
http://www.iffezheim.de/servlet/PB/menu/1305579/index.html
Wäre da Interesse vorhanden?
Wenn ja, wann, Samstag Abend noch?
Oder dann Sonntag Mittag nach dem aufstehen und Frühstücken?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## dalbi (11 September 2010)

Hi Timo,

super Sache, ich oder wir richten uns da ganz nach den anderen. 
Schaut auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (11 September 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt im Chat gerade noch auf eine andere Idee gekommen...
> Besichtigung des Grössten SPS-Gebrauchtteilemarkt in Iffezheim ist fix.
> Könnte aber noch das Rheinkraftwerk Iffezheim zum Besichtigen anbieten...
> http://www.iffezheim.de/servlet/PB/menu/1305579/index.html
> ...



wie wäre es am Sonntag? dann kann der der besichtigen möchte besichtigen, und der der heim muss, heimfahren.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (13 September 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wenn´s bei den 10-12 Anmeldungen bleiben sollte (was ich ja nicht hoffe) bekomme ich wohl alle in der Hütte unter zum pennen.
> Dann sind auch alle wach, wenn sich Der oder Die erste mittags nen kaffe rauslässt...



So lange derjenige nur einen kaffee rauslässt geht das noch.
Ich habe da sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, was beischläfer alles so von sich geben.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 September 2010)

Besichtigung Rhrinkraftwerk ist nicht... 
Folgende Gründe:
Besichtigung erst ab 10 Teilnehmern,
Frühester freier Termin ende Oktober
Dann auch nur Mo-Sa.
Paule ist aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen wieder Abgesprungen... :-(
Somit sinds bis jetzt 9 fest Angemeldete Teilnehmer.
Wäre nett, wenn sich die verbleibenden 2 mit Fragezeichen auch noch durchringen könnten, fest zuzusagen. 
Würde mich natürlich auch über weitere Anmeldungen freuen. 
Abrechnungstechnisch wirds dieses jahr bisschen anders laufen.
Bezahlung vor dem Treffen.
Das hat sich bei anderen Treffen auch schon so bewährt.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (16 September 2010)

Endspurt!

Ich muss bis SPÄTESTENS Mi. Morgen das Bier bestellen!
Das heisst:
Anmeldeschluss Im Forum Montag Abend!
Geldeingang bis SPÄTESTENS Mi. Morgen ist dann Angemeldet.
Ich Kassiere jetzt mal 25 Euro pro Person, den rest bekommt Ihr dann ggf wieder zurück. Bankverbindung schicke ich euch per P.N.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## nade (18 September 2010)

Sodele.. werd dirs nacher Überweisen, sollte also am Montag zu finden sein, auf deinem Konto. Restgeld verrechnen wa mit nem beschädigten Lichtgitter+ Pilz.

Ach ja, deine Kiste ist noch nicht vergessen... landet die Woche im Auto.
Wann willste loslegen? Und welche Anschrift wars nochmal? Mein Tomtom, mit dem wa bei dir eingeschlagen sind, hat unter el. Geruch seinen Tot bekannt gegeben...


----------



## Berx (20 September 2010)

*TIMO's SPS Treff!*

Hallo Timo,
hiermit melde ich mich an - bitte ergänze deine Teilnehmerliste!

Freue mich schon drauf 
Gruß


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 September 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Berx
> Nade
> Bernard?
> dalbi + dalbine
> ...



Davon übriggeblieben sind:

Berx (Kommt nur Nachmittags kurz vorbei, fährt abends wieder heim)
Nade
AUDSUPERUSER + AUDSUPERUSERIN
PLC-Gundula
Pizza
Puzzlefreak
Meinereiner

Vom rest habe ich leider bis jetzt noch nichts gehört oder gelesen. 

Wann sollen wir anfangen?
Wäre 16:00 Uhr ok?
dann sind bis 17:00 alle da,
dann Hallenbesichtigung bis ca 18:00
Dann wärs beim grillen und essen wenigstens noch hell.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 September 2010)

*Vielen Dank*

Hallo Ihr zwei

Vielen Dank für das tolle Treffen

sehr sehenswerte location, super essen, ausreichend getränke

uns hats super gefallen und denen die nicht dabei waren

:sb9:


----------



## dalbi (29 September 2010)

Hi,

bei uns war es leider aus besonderen Gründen nicht möglich. Aber das nächste mal klappt es bestimmt, kann ja nicht immer so blöd laufen wie im Moment.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## nade (29 September 2010)

Arghhh... voll vergessen auf Antworten zu klicken....

Ja Aud stimm dir zu.
War echt gut gewesen...
Weiß ja nun wen, den ich da Löchern kann, wenn ich ma die ZEit bekomm für den CP Auszuprobieren... Gelle Sonja 

Wenn du wieder in Morbach bist, Meldung machen.


----------

